# Amano shrimp eat Downoi?



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it true that Amano shrimps eat Downoi plant? 

Any comments will be much appreciated


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

well, if your downoi got rotten they do eat it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> well, if your downoi got rotten they do eat it.


+1

Shrimps will try to eat gravel, if there is nothing else in there


----------

